# troublemaker



## agnes_varda

Existe-il un meilleure terme que <<fauteur de trouble>> pour dire "troublemaker" en français?
merci en avance.


----------



## LART01

Probablement mais "fauteur de trouble" est bien!
dans le langage courant, un peu familier on dirait un "fouteur de merde"


----------



## agnes_varda

d'accord. ça m'a apparaît un peu maladroit, mais s'il marche il marche


----------



## Lyloo14

Hi Agnes
Depends what you have to translate. "fauteur de trouble" is nice.
"fouteur de merde" is really colloquial , even slang  but is much used in "everyday language"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Encore une fois, le contexte est important...
Cela peut-être un perturbateur, aussi.


----------



## Icetrance

"Troublemaker" can be hard to translate into French without context. If you're talking about someone who just makes trouble in general (on commence/fait se répandre des rumeurs, faisant que tout le monde finit par se disputer les uns avec les autres), you can say "causeur/chercheur d'ennuis" (feminine: causeuse/chercheuse d'ennuis). Even a "perturbateur" at times will work well. On the other hand, "fauteur de trouble" is more someone who incites societal trouble (getting top people fired from their jobs, rallying people against someone, etc.) I could be wrong, but that's how I understand it.


----------



## Chimel

> On the other hand, "fauteur de trouble" is more someone who incites societal trouble (getting top people fired from their jobs, rallying people against someone, etc.) I could be wrong, but that's how I understand it.


Not necessarily. What you describe here is more an "agitateur" (which can also be a translation for "troublemaker" in some contexts).

The point with "fauteur de trouble" is that the trouble must be concrete (fighting, riots, physical damage...) and not just a bad working climate or family tensions (you could then speak of "semeur de zizanie"). But you can talk of "fauteurs de trouble" for drunken people who cause a big scuffle at a party, for example, it has not always a societal dimension.


----------



## Icetrance

Oui, effectivement, vous avez raison.  "Fauteur de trouble" est davantage synonyme de "fauteur de désordre".  Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que "fauteur de troubles" a un sens assez spécifique gouvernant son usage. C'est quelque chose que ne comprennent pas pas mal d'anglophones apprenant le français.

Et voilà "agitateur", c'est bien le mot qui décrit ce dont je parlais "en termes généraux".

Très bon week-end à vous!


----------



## Nicomon

Il s'agit d'un vieux fil, mais bon... j'ajoute que dans le registre de «_ fouteur de merde _», il y a en anglais  (canadien ?)  : "_shit disturber_". 
Je crois qu'en BE, ce serait _shit stirrer.

Fauteur de trouble(s) - _il me semble qu'on le voit plus souvent au pluriel -ne me viendrait pas spontanément.  

Je préfère _semeur de troubles, _pour un sens plus général. Et en français québécois familier, ce serait :  _faiseux de troubles. 

_Dans certains contextes, un _ troublemaker_ peut  être un _provocateur. _


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Je crois qu'en BE, ce serait _shit stirrer.
_
In US English too, eh?


----------



## mmesorel

I am teaching the film "_Les 400 coups_," and one of my students wants to say that Antoine is seen as a troublemaker. Would "fauteur de trouble" be the best equivalent in this context? 

BTW, I have never heard the term "shit stirrer" in American English.


----------



## Icetrance

mmesorel said:


> I am teaching the film "_Les 400 coups_," and one of my students wants to say that Antoine is seen as a troublemaker. Would "fauteur de trouble" be the best equivalent in this context?
> 
> BTW, I have never heard the term "shit stirrer" in American English.



Hello,

I am not comfortable with that word (fauteur de troubles). It reminds of someone who gets people all fired up to protest or something. 

Just an everyday troublemaker in French would be something like "chercheur/chercheuse/causeur/causeuse d'ennuis."


----------



## mmesorel

Hmmm... Thanks, Icetrance. I'd love to hear from a native speaker. Vous êtes d'accord?


----------



## Itisi

un trublion


----------



## Nicomon

Suggestion pour mmesorel qui a réanimé ce fil...

Je dirais qu'Antoine est un  « rebelle ».  

« Trublion » - peut-être plus franco-français? - ne me viendrait pas spontanément.


----------



## mmesorel

Merci, Itisi et Nicomon!


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Je dirais qu'Antoine est un « rebelle ».


Oui, ou un "contestataire".
Il est "indocile". (adjectif)


----------



## Nicomon

Ou dans le même ordre d'idées qu'_indocile_  :  _insoumis._


----------



## JClaudeK

En plus, "insoumis" a l'avantage d'être à la fois un adjectif et un nom.


----------



## Icetrance

It depends on how you understand the word "troublemaker." It can be translated a variety of ways.

An unruly kid? Obviously that's what you mean. But, you can be unruly and not be a troublemaker. I don't know. Am I knit-picking? Well, we all understand the word differently according to the context.

A person who goes around spreading lies, gossips, and calls the police for no reasons? That's a "chercheur/se d'ennuis." That's how I always use "troublemaker."

Qu'il y ait ici des gens de première langue française qui fassent de bonnes propositions. Je n'en suis pas capable.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Icetrance :  plusieurs foreros de « première langue française », comme tu dis ont répondu à ce fil.

Your definition 





> A person who goes around spreading lies, gossips, and calls the police for no reasons?


Is what I'd call  _semeur de troubles_ or in Quebec French _faiseux de trouble _(see post 9).

And your (repeated) definition of_ fauteur de troubles_ is _un agitateur - _like Chimel explained in post 7.  

If I heard « _chercheur d'ennuis_ », I'd think that the person is  "_looking for trouble_".

Our suggestions to mmesorel are context specific, i.e. to describe Antoine Doinel of the movie _Les 400 coups. _


----------



## Itisi

On pourrait dire d'Antoine Doinel qu'il était turbulent, dissipé, indiscipliné (du point de vue des profs, en tout cas)..?


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour revenir à la question initiale de mmesorel


mmesorel said:


> Would "fauteur de trouble" be the best equivalent in this context?


Non, cela me semble trop fort pour Antoine Doinel. Il ne fait pas naître, ne provoque pas des troubles.

_Antoine Doinel_ est  rêveur et turbulent, rétif à l'autorité (sauf à la maison).
"Le monde est injuste donc* il faut se débrouiller* : et on fait _les quatre cents coups_." cf. cet excellent dossier sur les 400 coups (analyse d' A.D. p.10 ff.)


----------



## Chimel

La question n'est pas facile. D'une part, il n'y a pas, selon moi, d'équivalent français qui recouvre tout le champ sémantique de _troublemaker_, il faut donc varier la traduction selon le contexte.

D'autre part, par rapport à la question précise de Mmesorel


mmesorel said:


> I am teaching the film "_Les 400 coups_," and one of my students wants to say that Antoine is seen as a troublemaker.


on peut se demander si _troublemaker_ est bien, même en anglais, la meilleure manière de décrire Antoine (j'ai vu le film il y a trop longtemps pour pouvoir me prononcer là-dessus, mais j'ai un doute).

Si l'étudiant en question n'utilise pas _troublemaker_ à bon escient dans ce cas, forcément la traduction est difficile.

Sinon, il y aurait aussi _un empêcheur de danser en rond_. Mais encore une fois, pas sûr que ça s'applique au personnage du film.


----------



## archijacq

Antoine Doinel est souvent décrit comme "un petit délinquant".


----------



## JClaudeK

Si voler une bouteille de lait, sécher l'école  et  mentir à ses parents et/ ou à son instituteur sont des "délits", alors, oui, Antoine Doinel est un "un petit délinquant".


----------



## Itisi

Je pense aussi que le mot 'troublemaker' est trop fort pour Doinel. Il n'a pas un mauvais fond, il est perturbé.


----------



## Nicomon

Le film est inspire de la propre enfance de François Truffaut. Extrait du dossier que JClaudeK a mis en lien au post 23  (merci ) : 





> Dans _Les 400 _Coups, Antoine et René rejouent la  *délinquance* et la cinémanie des jeunes François Truffaut et Robert Lachenay, camarade d'école, de fugue et de cinéphilie, qui sera assistant à la régie du film...


  Alors oui, pourquoi pas « petit délinquant » (pour « petits délits ») ?
Quoique je reviens à mon « insoumis ».  Comme ici (deux sources différentes) : 





> Aussi *insoumis* que son personnage et son auteur, Les 400 coups parle d’une enfance éprise de liberté dans un monde qui ne va pas assez vite à son goût, jusqu’à un dernier plan inoubliable [...].
> 
> Dans _Les 400 coups, _François Truffaut termine l’un des dénouements les plus connus et disputés. Antoine Doinel, le jeune protagoniste *insoumis*, se trouve désavoué et seul à la plage après avoir échappé du Centre d’Observation.


 Bref, mmesorel a l'embarras du choix. 

Mais comme les autres... moi aussi je trouve l'anglais "_troublemaker_" mal choisi.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> @ Icetrance :  plusieurs foreros de « première langue française », comme tu dis ont répondu à ce fil.
> 
> Your definition Is what I'd call  _semeur de troubles_ or in Quebec French _faiseux de trouble _(see post 9).
> 
> And your (repeated) definition of_ fauteur de troubles_ is _un agitateur - _like Chimel explained in post 7.
> 
> If I heard « _chercheur d'ennuis_ », I'd think that the person is  "_looking for trouble_".
> 
> Our suggestions to mmesorel are context specific, i.e. to describe Antoine Doinel of the movie _Les 400 coups. _



Je voulais dire "causeur d'ennuis", ce que j'entends des fois.

Pourquoi "repeated" en parenthèses ? A quoi ça sert de le dire? Qu'insinuez-vous? D'où mon idée que je n'ai rien à contribuer. C'est à vous de trancher. LOL.

Soyons tous polis!


----------



## weena

Bonjour,

que pensez-vous de "fautrice de troubles" au féminin ? Ou "fauteuse de troubles", sachant que ce mot n'est pas dans le dictionnaire ?
Merci


----------



## Locape

Spontanément, je dirais 'fauteuse de troubles', 'fautrice' est encore moins usité. Mais on ne sait jamais ce que l'avenir en fera...


----------

